# A letter I wrote about my trip



## NickCofphee (Mar 10, 2009)

"I haven't cracked up like that in awhile, great tale of your trip home, you should cntrl C it and post in the stories thread. Hilarious..." (ArrowInOre)

Ok:

"Hey hey Arrow-

Hey thanks again for everything. I'm still stoked about my backpack! And sorry I fell asleep on your birthday. I was tired as shit and pretty drunk too!

My trip back went good. I slept nearly the whole time, it was just so damn cold out; I didn't want to leave my sleeping bag. I rolled into Roseville and kept sleeping. I mean, I was cold and plus it was raining. Well, that was a dumb idea. My train started to be worked and before I could pack my shit up I WAS HUMPED! Uggh, my canadian grainer I mean. It was crazy. when you see those single cars that roll along and then slam hard as shit into a train, that was me!

I got out and moved to my abandoned house by "----". Well, it's not MINE per se, but it's where I sleep when I'm in Roseville. Unfortunately, I got soaked before I could get there.

I caught out the next day and made it ok to Colton. Then got on a train headed the wrong direction and wound up in the middle of nowhere! There was a road nearby. I chose a direction and started hitching. My ride told me where I was "Silverwood". He dropped me off on highway 182 I think it was, by a small mountain market. I got directions and hitched a ride real fast close to Colton. My ride smoked me the fuck out and I was just too damn high to hitchhike when he dropped me off. I started walking, checking dumpsters. Got a giant handful of krispy kream doughnuts. Score! Which was good because I was penniless and entirely out of food.

I got a courtesy ride from the bus driver and she even gave me a $3.50 day pass. Made it back to Colton. Outside the Vallero station on Pepper Ave, I loaned my soap to a few woman, because the soap dispenser inside was empty. Kicked me down $1. Ran inside and bought a banana. Then headed to my waiting spot. Got on the wrong train again!!!!!!!!!! Hopped off fast this time and only had a mile walk back to the yard, where a train was pulling out headed the right way this time. Good luck on my part!

Overshot my destination (La Quinta) and got off "somewhere" Slept in the desert amongst coyotes....

Tried hitching the next with no luck, but found a market and where I was at: Mecca, CA. Mexican population 95%. No one could understand my questions about spare change and where the bus stop was! Hahahaha. Found some woman who's son spoke English. He helped me out with two bucks and pointed me toward the bus stop.

Sitting at the bus stop, a truck pulled up and started speaking in Spanish. "No habla espanol." He spoke English "want some money for a soda?" HELL YEAH! $2 more. Told him my freight hopping story, he laughed.

Got on the hour long bus ride back to La Quinta. Met a old time hobo. Gave him advice on Colton, drew a makeshift map and how to hitch there, and Roseville advice. (he was heading to Seattle)

Got off the bus, walked into a convenient store to buy a bag of rollies. While in line, some deaf lady handed me $20!!! What's going on here!? And a note "Mother, father, we bless you on our journey. We love you." I thanked her, met her outside and hugged for a bit. We actually held a conversation, even though she was deaf. (she read lips)

And then... went back to the moms and gobbled up everything in sight. Shit, I hadn't eaten anything but 6 doughnuts and a banana in 36 hours!

Anyway, that's my trip back.

Cheers,
N.C."


----------



## veggieguy12 (Mar 10, 2009)

Good enough, you're alive!
Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## stove (Mar 10, 2009)

Good stuff, glad you made it! Always gotta have that snickers or whatnot stashed just in case you go hungry...


----------



## Rise 609 (Mar 18, 2009)

Sounds like a long trip for you. I went from Eugene up to portland. From portland I hitched to Oregon Trunk sub and taxi'd a train across to Wishram washington. Rode Wishram to K-falls(awesome ride), k-falls to dunsmuir. Hitched from Dunsmuir to Ravie's in Redding. Hitched back to Dunsmuir. From dunsmuir I rode to Roseville. Went Roseville to Salt Lake City. Salt Lake City to Denver where i'm at now. Hope all is well and glad you made it back safe. In the next few days im going Denver to Kansas City.


----------

